# Apollo 5 Speed



## Intense One (Sep 18, 2017)

K Picked up this Apollo 5 Speed locally.  Mostly in rough shape with incorrect parts but rolls and shifts fine. Older and in worse shape than my '76 but has the cool still working 5 speed shifter console.


----------



## madsapper (Sep 18, 2017)

I have some pieces/ parts if you need.  I am close by so no shipping charges...


----------



## Intense One (Sep 19, 2017)

madsapper said:


> I have some pieces/ parts if you need.  I am close by so no shipping charges...



Pm sent


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 24, 2017)

I also have what ever you need and more .


----------

